# DJI Air 2s camera profiles



## skiernie (May 30, 2021)

Has anyone created a custom profile for the DJI Air 2S? Also, why does the camera metadata (camera model, lens model, aperture, shutter) show as "unknown" in LR?


----------



## clee01l (May 31, 2021)

skiernie said:


> Has anyone created a custom profile for the DJI Air 2S? Also, why does the camera metadata (camera model, lens model, aperture, shutter) show as "unknown" in LR?View attachment 16693



It shows “unknown” because that information is not recorded in the Standard fields in the file header


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Johan Elzenga (May 31, 2021)

clee01l said:


> It shows “unknown” because that information is not recorded in the Standard fields in the file header


Which is strange, because the Mavic Air 2 does not have that problem.


----------



## clee01l (May 31, 2021)

Johan Elzenga said:


> Which is strange, because the Mavic Air 2 does not have that problem.


Neither does my older MavicPro.    Without more information, I would have to speculate that these images were copied from the camera  prior to being imported into Lightroom or are not standard photo file formats.  Also it appears that the two image listings shown in the screen view are MP4 not DNGs.   Video does not conform to JEITA standards like still photos.


----------

